# Elk Bones



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've always given my dogs knuckle and leg bones. (raw)

I was just given the rib section with backbone of an elk (cut up). 
I asked for leg & knuckle bones, but this is what I was given. When it's free....

Can I give those rib & backbones to my dog & wolf-dog?  I'm concerned about sharpness & splintering.

They're in the freezer waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I've never fed elk, but I do feed a lot of venison ribs. I personally don't feed the whole spinal column, but I have feed neck pieces before. I don't see why the dogs couldn't handle the elk. Just watch closed the first time or two you give it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My Pyrenees love to bring back pieces of elk carcass (and moose, deer, etc)from the woods. Nothing has ever bothered them at all. Thank Goodness.
There's nothing like seeing your dog swim across the river with a gory limb in his mouth. Yuck.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I have watched all manner of caninds, wild and otherwise, eat all manner of bones.

Point: if there is going to be a problem, there will be a problem. Observation: 99.99% of the time there is no problem. Canids dental work was meant for it.........

DG



Wolf mom said:


> I've always given my dogs knuckle and leg bones. (raw)
> 
> I was just given the rib section with backbone of an elk (cut up).
> I asked for leg & knuckle bones, but this is what I was given. When it's free....
> ...


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Elk is pretty comparable with cow, all around. 

Be glad it's just part of the rib cage ... ever read this? 

Dogs In Elk


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cygnet::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Thanks, all. I'll try giving some to the boys this weekend. If I think the ribs are splintering, my chickens will feast!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

OMG that was great, i have this visual now with a huge ribcage and two bloody heads pokeing out grinning lol (oo no that sounds worse than i had emagind lol)


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

The rib and backbones will be softer and easier on the teeth than the leg bones. I think you got a better deal  I never give weight bearing bones as I have had one dog chip a tooth before.



Wolf mom said:


> I've always given my dogs knuckle and leg bones. (raw)
> 
> I was just given the rib section with backbone of an elk (cut up).
> I asked for leg & knuckle bones, but this is what I was given. When it's free....
> ...


----------



## WallowaPup (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a new pyrenees owner and am interested in switching to a raw meat diet. We are doing our research first and figure costs and everything before we commit to switching. After a very successful family elk hunt, we came home with 3. We are trying to figure out what of the elk we can feed our dog? How much? I have heard chicken is the best to feed them? The area around the ribs we never use, so can we feed the ribs to him with the meat on it? I'm just clueless, so if anyone could help that would be great!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

You can feed any part of the elk that is not weight bearing. For the weight bearing bones, you can still feed the meat from it- just not the bones. You can feed the inards as well...just a little will do though- too much can be too rich. I don't feed heads, but have known hunters who do. I also don't feed hooves or antlers as my dogs don't tolerate the hooves of other animals well. Everything else is game.
The amount to feed- start with 2-3% of body weight. For instance, if the dog weights 100 lbs- you would feed 2-3 lbs of raw meaty bones. Always include bone in the meal...if your feed ground, then add bone meal or ground egg shells if no bone is available. Chicken is not "the best"...it is the cheapest and easiest to feed as it is easier to know - this dog gets x number of chicken quarters and the price is cheapest for the amount of meat to bone ratio. You will want to feed large chunks of meaty bones to a GP. Nothing containing bone should be smaller than a chicken quarter. Smaller pieces that could be swallowed whole is a choking hazzard. Now you will get to know your dog after a while and his eating habits. If you find he likes to take his time and rip the meat off the bone before crunching up the bone....he may do just fine with smaller pieces. But if he loves his meals and just crunches a few times and swallows as soon as it will fit, I would avoid small ones. As with feeding kibble, you should always supervise meal time due to risk of choking. Now I will say that I have had a pup choke on raw chicken fat and several dogs choke on kibble....I much prefer clearing the airway of the dog choking on raw. It is all in one piece and can be pulled out relatively easily. The kibble is much more difficult to remove before the dog loses conciousness, especially as he is chomping his jaws down while in distress.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i've found the weight bearing bones become a nice long term chew toy.


----------

